# Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition 2015



## Brew Matt

*[SIZE=medium]2015 is just around the corner…. and so is the Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition.[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=medium]If you haven’t already started, now is the time to get brewing! [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=medium]Entries close at 6pm Friday 24th April 2015.*[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]

*[/SIZE]


----------



## Crusty

Brew Matt said:


> *[SIZE=medium]2015 is just around the corner…. and so is the Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition.[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=medium]If you haven’t already started, now is the time to get brewing! [/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=medium]Entries close at 6pm Friday 24th April 2015.*[/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition.png*[/SIZE]


Nice! I'm in.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Hi Matt,

I think I missed the comp last year, can you link the catergory's for the comp and any info that we should be aware of? ( if available of-course )


----------



## sp0rk

I'll be there again to try and defend my title 
Is the tasting night happening again?
I promise we'll keep Lincoln under control this time


----------



## Bribie G

Good gig. Was actually thinking about it as I passed through a soggy South Grafton this morning on the way down the A1 back from that sad Murdochracy over the border up North.


----------



## Brew Matt

It is planned that the programme will be ready in January for download, and hardcopies will be available from the show office and through support venues.

The classes will be similar to the 2014 comp, and the old programme for this can still be downloaded from the competition site if required.

It is not known what quantity of entries will be recieved, but the interest seems to be strong.


----------



## Bribie G

How's all grain going in Grafton, any more new chums?


----------



## Brew Matt

Bribie G said:


> How's all grain going in Grafton, any more new chums?


Hopefully there are some we don't yet know about. And there is at least one that has come out of hiatus.

Next time you are passing through Grafton, let a few of us know and we can catch up for a beer at one of the locals - though morning may be stretching the palate a little.


----------



## shaunous

No timetable on my beer Matt, especially on Xmas Holidays 


Im in, now to just find time to brew something...


----------



## Bribie G

I'm bushing up already for Ducatiboy Stu - thinking of him every day.


----------



## Crusty

I was hoping to get four entries in for this year but pushing time a little & it looks like I'll only get three ready in time.
Looking forward to the feedback & meeting some of you guys.


----------



## Bribie G

Excuse levity.

Got spec grains in from CB recently, hops from ESB and magic about to occur.

:beerbang:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

So your in Bribie

Crusty...Hope your up for a big night.....Hope them Kyogle lads make it.... :super:


----------



## sp0rk

I really need to start brewing


----------



## shaunous

Me also, having a new baby stops extra activities happening though


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

shaunous said:


> Me also, having a new baby stops extra activities happening though


Start training the assistant brewer then


----------



## shaunous

Had a few of these yesterday and lil fulla wouldn't even help me pour. At 13weeks I was already mowing the lawn, I'm sure of it


----------



## Lincoln2

Ducatiboy stu said:


> So your in Bribie
> 
> Crusty...Hope your up for a big night.....Hope them Kyogle lads make it.... :super:


I'm thinking about entering under a fake name so I don't get turned away at the door: Mr Charles Norris from South West Nimbin. I'm currently leaning toward entering a Double Imperial Black IPA.

We are hoping to get down for the night, depending on work and family stuff. I'll probably be wearing double denim and I may or may not be sporting a mullet.


----------



## sp0rk

Is there a comp schedule yet Matt?
Or will they be the same as last year?


----------



## GABBA110360

pm with Matt the other day and I think i'll throw a couple in and see what happens .
don't know really with the dark/ pale parameters for colour but too bad they like um or they wont.
porter and pale ale.
i'm a bit reluctant in parting with 2 tallies of porter 
cheers
ken


----------



## Brew Matt

GABBA110360 said:


> pm with Matt the other day and I think i'll throw a couple in and see what happens .
> don't know really with the dark/ pale parameters for colour but too bad they like um or they wont.
> porter and pale ale.
> i'm a bit reluctant in parting with 2 tallies of porter
> cheers
> ken


Good to see you will be entering a few Ken.

As an entrant you will also be welcome to attend the judging, and I know the guys last year had an enjoyable time.


----------



## Brew Matt

We are happy to announce that HPA (Hop Products Australia) are once again a supporter of the Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition.

There will also be some HPA hops given away to some of those fortunate enough to have their beers place in the comp.

HPA grow hops in Victoria & Tasmania, and have been doing so for more than one hundred and fifty years. They are passionate about beer (and hops!), and they handle around 90% of the hops grown in Australia, about 1% of the world’s production!

In the previous years comp, we received several entries from a brewer living just a few minutes down the road from a HPA hop farm in Tasmania, and have heard on the 'hop bine' that perhaps there will be more entrants from the island state in 2015.


----------



## Dae Tripper

http://graftonshowhomebrewing.com/

When is site going to be updated for 2015 or is there another site?


----------



## Dae Tripper

Oh and what size bottle is needed for a Mead entry?


----------



## _Mick_

Id like to give this comp a go, any details on entry etc? never done this comp before.


----------



## Bribie G

It's more of an Ag show type comp, not BJCP, but well supported and a great crowd there on the night. It's also a good flagship exercise for home brew in a regional area.

And you'll meet a few AHB members as well, I can guarantee. Usually stay at Roche's family hotel (dead cheap) so no need to drive while you are there. It's also a cheap lob down the tracks from Coffs by train, I usually train from Taree and try not to be too pissed when I arrive.

Woke up the next day: "good morning and where the fck am I?" so it must have been ok. :lol:

Brew Matt will fill you in on entry details.


----------



## Brew Matt

Dae Tripper said:


> Oh and what size bottle is needed for a Mead entry?


Hi Tripper,

Haven't had any mead entries over the last several years, but with Mead being class 9, the below information applies to this.

Classes 9 to 12 require two bottles of the same brew to be submitted at room temperature (ie. two bottles for each entry). A label on one of the bottles is invited but not mandatory (for display purposes), with the other bottle having no label (for judging). Bottle capacity should be ‘longneck’ sized (approx. 640ml each). ‘Longneck’ bottles are preferred, but where these are unable to be used, then multiple smaller bottles may be submitted. Bottles larger than ‘longneck’ size are accepted should this suit entrant.

Hoping to have a few mead entries in this years competition.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Brew Matt

Dae Tripper said:


> http://graftonshowhomebrewing.com/
> 
> When is site going to be updated for 2015 or is there another site?


*www.graftonshowhomebrewingcompetition.com* is correct, up will be updated shortly - being held up by a couple of bits of artwork currently being approved.

Attached are the pages from the booklet that cover what you need to enter.

View attachment Home Brewing Schedule excerpt-20150304.pdf


----------



## Brew Matt

_Mick_ said:


> Id like to give this comp a go, any details on entry etc? never done this comp before.


Just put excerpt here with everything you need until the full programme is published.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84364-grafton-show-home-brewing-competition-2015/?p=1270203


----------



## Brew Matt

Bribie G said:


> It's more of an Ag show type comp, not BJCP, but well supported and a great crowd there on the night. It's also a good flagship exercise for home brew in a regional area.
> 
> And you'll meet a few AHB members as well, I can guarantee. Usually stay at Roche's family hotel (dead cheap) so no need to drive while you are there. It's also a cheap lob down the tracks from Coffs by train, I usually train from Taree and try not to be too pissed when I arrive.
> 
> Woke up the next day: "good morning and where the fck am I?" so it must have been ok. :lol:
> 
> Brew Matt will fill you in on entry details.


Won't take much to make it a BJCP judging event, and when we train up a few local BJCP judges will be good to go.

The scoring sheet is very similar to what other BJCP events use.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Brew Matt said:


> Won't take much to make it a BJCP judging event, and when we train up a few local BJCP judges will be good to go.
> 
> The scoring sheet is very similar to what other BJCP events use.


I had some trouble fillling out those score sheets last year, especially after the eleventeenth beer.

Give me a yell if you need a hand Matt.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

For those that want to attend and are staying the night, let me know in advance so I can reserve some rooms at Roches Hotel. If you want to camp and swag it, you can stay at the show ground for a few $$ a night

www.roches.com.au


----------



## Brew Matt

Good News Everyone.....

For the first time ever, it will be possible to drop your 'Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition' entries into Coffs Harbour (NSW), or one of six drop off points in the greater Brisbane area (QLD).

Last year we received a record number of entries from outlying areas, so this will make it easier for those living closer to one of these locations.


Very special thanks to Country Brewer Toormina, as well as The Brewers Choice Stores of Kedron, Enoggera, Wacol, Chapel Hill, Ipswich, and Browns Plains.

Please remember these are busy stores, so have your bottles ready (as per the schedule), and your paperwork completely filled out. Have your bottles tagged (using something that can be removed when received at the competition - eg removable tag, etc)

Feel free to stock up with brewing supplies while you are in store!

If you are not sure about anything, contact the steward (found in the programme) before going to the store.

Happy brewing (or should that now be happy fermenting.........)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Drop Off Points are as follows (with cut off dates):

The Country Brewer Toormina
Shop 8, The Links Centre
1-3 Hi-Tech Drive
Toormina NSW 2452
(02) 6658 8397
[Cut Off for Toormina is close of business Tuesday 21st of April 2015]

----------

Brewers Choice Browns Plains
Cnr Browns Plains and Beaudesert Rds,
Browns Plains QLD 4118
(Opposite Fasta Pasta)
07 3800 9633
[Cut Off for Browns Plains & all QLD stores is close of business Tuesday 14th of April 2015]

----------

Brewers Choice Chapel Hill
1 Moordale St,
Chapel Hill QLD 4069
07 3878 4198
[Cut Off for Chapel Hill & all QLD stores is close of business Tuesday 14th of April 2015]

----------

Brewers Choice Enoggera
394 Samford Rd,
Enoggera QLD 4051
(Opposite Gaythorne Railway Station)
07 3855 8800
[Cut Off for Enoggera & all QLD stores is close of business Tuesday 14th of April 2015]

----------

Brewers Choice Kedron
325 Gympie Rd,
Kedron QLD 4031
(Between the Ellaways Music stores)
07 3350 1411
[Cut Off for Kedron & all QLD stores is close of business Tuesday 14th of April 2015]

----------

Brewers Choice Wacol
Unit 1, 1236 Boundary Rd,
Wacol QLD 4076
(Next to BP Servo)
07 3271 1373
[Cut Off for Wacol & all QLD stores is close of business Tuesday 14th of April 2015]

----------

Brewers Choice Ipswich
246 Warwick Rd,
Churchill QLD 4305
07 3281 0205
[Cut Off for Ipswich & all QLD stores is close of business Tuesday 14th of April 2015]


----------



## Brew Matt

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I had some trouble fillling out those score sheets last year, especially after the eleventeenth beer.
> 
> Give me a yell if you need a hand Matt.


You will be put to use somewhere at the judging Stu.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I am going to try and drink a bit more water this year. B)


----------



## Bribie G

Book me in for Fri and Sat, Stu, love that place. Maybe this time I can find the male bathroom.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Matt

What are the dates for the judging ?


----------



## Brew Matt

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Matt
> 
> What are the dates for the judging ?


Judging commences at 3pm on Saturday 25th April 2015


----------



## Moad

I'm heading up to coffs on Friday night, leaving for brisbane early saturday. Is the drop off open Saturday morning?
Never done a comp and I missed newy show


----------



## sp0rk

I've got quite a few entries this year (not just beer)
I intend on hanging onto my championship prize


----------



## Brew Matt

Moad said:


> I'm heading up to coffs on Friday night, leaving for brisbane early saturday. Is the drop off open Saturday morning?
> Never done a comp and I missed newy show





Moad said:


> I'm heading up to coffs on Friday night, leaving for brisbane early saturday. Is the drop off open Saturday morning?
> Never done a comp and I missed newy show


Hi Moad,

I will send you a pm, but I think it will be very difficult to take anything after the doors close on Friday evening, as final paperwork & other planning etc starts straight away, and this has been tightened even further due to the judging being brought forward 4 hours on the saturday.

Matt


----------



## Brew Matt

sp0rk said:


> I've got quite a few entries this year (not just beer)
> I intend on hanging onto my championship prize


Sp0rk,

You are a legend. If you pull it off again, they are likely to make you the Jacaranda King when the festival comes around.


----------



## skelly22

Good to see the show is going to be well supported again this year! I aim to have a couple of entries and see you all there!
Shane


----------



## sp0rk

Brew Matt said:


> Sp0rk,
> 
> You are a legend. If you pull it off again, they are likely to make you the Jacaranda King when the festival comes around.


Oh you :blush:


----------



## shaunous

I'll be keen to help out Matt. But due to having a baby, travelling Tassie, working full time and farming I have hardly entered my shed. Even got 10kg of honey I wanted to make Mead with but haven't struck a blow yet.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Spoke to John, the owner of Roches Hotel, who are now a sponsor, and he was very interested that entries are coming from Tasmania.

As a local, its very humbling that brewers are sending their beers to what is basically our local Agricultural Show. 

Just remember... there is no prize....You just get a Blue Ribbon if you come first,


----------



## shaunous

shaunous said:


> I'll be keen to help out Matt. But due to having a baby, travelling Tassie, working full time and farming I have hardly entered my shed. Even got 10kg of honey I wanted to make Mead with but haven't struck a blow yet.


This kinda doesn't make sense, I'm keen and willing to help out, just wont be entering anything due to being busy.

There! :huh:


----------



## Arghonaut

Haven't been on AHB in too long, only just saw this! Will see if i can get something brewed in time to enter.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Get your butt down here for Arghonaut, great arvo/night to be had...beers...BBQ...Beers...what more could you want


----------



## droid

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Spoke to John, the owner of Roches Hotel, who are now a sponsor, and he was very interested that entries are coming from Tasmania.
> 
> As a local, its very humbling that brewers are sending their beers to what is basically our local Agricultural Show.
> 
> Just remember... there is no prize....You just get a Blue Ribbon if you come first,


does spork have to bring back the blue ribbon or is there a freshy?


----------



## Brew Matt

droid said:


> does spork have to bring back the blue ribbon or is there a freshy?


A fresh ribbon, but the tiara has to be returned.


----------



## sp0rk

Nuh, the tiara is stapled to my head, y'all ain't getting it back


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Looks like this year the Tiara comes attached to Sporks head. Might bet a bit smelly, but at least you get the Tiara



droid said:


> does spork have to bring back the blue ribbon or is there a freshy?


Yes The ribbons are fresh. We have a Ribbon factory out at Trenayr industrial estate. Most ( 90% ) of the workers are 90 yr olds who have been in the ribbon game for at least 85yrs.


----------



## Bribie G

I badly want the tiara to go with my ribbon from 2013 so I can swan around like a prize poodle like Christopher Pyne.


----------



## Bribie G

Naked, in front of nuns.


----------



## Brew Matt

Bribie G said:


> Naked, in front of nuns.


As long as they were Trappist Nuns.


----------



## Grainer

if we enter must it belong necks.. how about 500ml???. it says approx 64oml..otherwise it makes it 4 500ml bottles which is way too much in postage etc...


----------



## droid

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Looks like this year the Tiara comes attached to Sporks head. Might bet a bit smelly, but at least you get the Tiara
> 
> Yes The ribbons are fresh. We have a Ribbon factory out at Trenayr industrial estate. Most ( 90% ) of the workers are 90 yr olds who have been in the ribbon game for at least 85yrs.


swoit!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Grainer said:


> if we enter must it belong necks.. how about 500ml???. it says approx 64oml..otherwise it makes it 4 500ml bottles which is way too much in postage etc...


The 2 Bottle rule thingy is about having 1 Bottle for judging and 1 Bottle for showing...in fact you get to keep the second bottle as it is for display purposes only.

The first bottle is a different matter....as those who attended last year and had to accidentally drink our way thru eleventeen hundred home brews and try and pick a crowd favourite.... h34r:


But in saying that, the Show is a traditional Agricultural Show, with a history of tradition, and rightly so. The idea of a " Stubbie" is not really accepted, as " Longnecks" are the traditional form of vessel for home brew.


----------



## Mr B

You don't spit?

h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

We are beer drinkers, not wine toffs


----------



## Mr B

Good point, a very immature reply from me considering the humanity and sacrifice you demonstrate by judging the beer

I shall chasten myself and make amends by multiple batch tasting of my own product, and even to the extent of (edited, its just like the facebook thing - someday, someone will read it)


----------



## MikeHell

Hi folks, count me in again this year. Looking forward to it.

Cheers, M.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Re you needing accomodation..?

Which reminds me....better book Bribies room


----------



## Brew Matt

Only 34 Days until entries close!

Very special thanks to Coopers DIY Beer for being a long term supporter of the Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition.

Gear for brewers at all levels, from kits, to fermentables, accessories, and beer gear.

www.diybeer.com


----------



## Arghonaut

Just mashed in my entry! Hope I can get it ready in time, my fermenting freezer died too so no temp control. Doing a double batch of apa, different hops and yeast for each cube.


----------



## Arghonaut

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Re you needing accomodation..?
> 
> Which reminds me....better book Bribies room


Where are people staying? I need to arrange something.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Roches Hotel ( $40 ) or camp at the show ground


----------



## Arghonaut

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Roches Hotel ( $40 ) or camp at the show ground


Cool, what night is the tasting happening? Fri or Sat?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Sat..


----------



## Brew Matt

Judging commences at 3pm on Saturday 25th April 2015 and all exhibitors are welcome to attend, with a sausage sizzle also being held. This is not a BYO event. Persons over the age of 18 will only be permitted at the judging.


----------



## Bribie G

The reason the event became BYO last year was because of the later start, when many attending members felt the urgent need for some timely and fortifying refreshment.

The earlier time is an excellent move, congrats, and provides scope for some post-event conviviality as well. :beerbang:

Sizzle was brilliant last year as well, looking forward to it :super:


----------



## Crusty

Brew Matt said:


> Judging commences at 3pm on Saturday 25th April 2015 and all exhibitors are welcome to attend, with a sausage sizzle also being held. This is not a BYO event. Persons over the age of 18 will only be permitted at the judging.


I'm actually working that weekend so I can't hang around too long if I can even get there but at the judging, for those present, will we have any idea of of how we went or will it be a week or two after that?


----------



## Brew Matt

Crusty said:


> I'm actually working that weekend so I can't hang around too long if I can even get there but at the judging, for those present, will we have any idea of of how we went or will it be a week or two after that?


Hey Crusty,

The results will be made available when the Grafton Show opens the week after.


----------



## Brew Matt

Very special thanks to the Bellingen Brewing Company for being a supporter of the Grafton Brewing Competition. Owner Richard Jennings will be one of the judges again this year.

www.bellobeer.com.au


----------



## Brew Matt

Bribie G said:


> The reason the event became BYO last year was because of the later start, when many attending members felt the urgent need for some timely and fortifying refreshment.
> 
> The earlier time is an excellent move, congrats, and provides scope for some post-event conviviality as well. :beerbang:
> 
> Sizzle was brilliant last year as well, looking forward to it :super:


Good to see you making the trip up again Bribie.

Yes, the aim will be to get the judging completed before dawn this year! Hopefully finished in the early evening so that everyone can relax, have a chat, and say hi to those making the trip up.


----------



## Bribie G

Crusty said:


> I'm actually working that weekend so I can't hang around too long if I can even get there but at the judging, for those present, will we have any idea of of how we went or will it be a week or two after that?


Will be great to finally put faces to names, hope you can make it.


----------



## Crusty

Brew Matt said:


> Hey Crusty,
> 
> The results will be made available when the Grafton Show opens the week after.


Thanks Matt.



Bribie G said:


> Will be great to finally put faces to names, hope you can make it.


I caught up with Stu last year & it will be good to put some faces to names.
I'll do my best to get there but I'll have to be heading back home no later than 6pm unfortunately.
Do we just rock up to the Pavilion?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Crusty said:


> Thanks Matt.
> 
> 
> I caught up with Stu last year & it will be good to put some faces to names.
> I'll do my best to get there but I'll have to be heading back home no later than 6pm unfortunately.
> Do we just rock up to the Pavilion?


Yep


----------



## sp0rk

Still not quite sure if we're staying at Roches or at a mate's, will have to hurry up and get that organised


----------



## Crusty

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yep


Awesome. I'll see you guys there.


----------



## Bribie G

Roches is like a Mars Colony, everything you need to support life without having to go out of the airlock. And about 25 mins refreshing walk to the Showground up main street.

edit: and if you are a good walker it's only about 20 mins from the rail on foot, over the Mighty Clarence then follow the side street and you are there.


----------



## Brew Matt

Thanks to the Crown Hotel Motel for being a supporter of the event once more. Situated in the heart of Historic Grafton, on the banks of the magnificent Clarence River in Northern New South Wales. The Crown Hotel is family owned and operated, and is a Heritage building with the bar, dining, and function rooms on the ground floor, and accommodation rooms on the first floor. Features Coopers, Grafton Bitter and more on tap.


www.crownhotelmotel.com


----------



## Bribie G

Nice looking pub and I see they did promote the comp last year.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

mmmm...better not say anything adverse here....


----------



## Grainer

better hurry up and send those entries your way


----------



## shaunous

Yeh, shutup and play nice Stu....


----------



## Arghonaut

At this rate I'm going to enter my beer under someone else's name! Temp controlled freezer died a few days ago, was out all day yesterday and the day was way hotter than forecast, fermenters were at 29 degrees when I got home, my ice brick attempt at temp control failed. One has almost finished 30 hours after pitching and the other has only dropped two points.


----------



## sp0rk

Arghonaut said:


> At this rate I'm going to enter my beer under someone else's name! Temp controlled freezer died a few days ago, was out all day yesterday and the day was way hotter than forecast, fermenters were at 29 degrees when I got home, my ice brick attempt at temp control failed. One has almost finished 30 hours after pitching and the other has only dropped two points.


call it hopped whiskey and distill it!


----------



## Brew Matt

The official 2015 Grafton Brewing Comp Programme can be downloaded from the link below (for those that do not already have a copy):

www.graftonshowhomebrewing.com


----------



## Arghonaut

sp0rk said:


> call it hopped whiskey and distill it!


It actually didn't taste too bad when i took a hydro sample. Will wait and see..... threw in a dry hop of centennial + citra for good measure, hiding the imperfections behind a wall of hops!


----------



## shaunous

works for many professional brewers, so why not.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Brew Matt said:


> The official 2015 Grafton Brewing Comp Programme can be downloaded from the link below (for those that do not already have a copy):
> 
> www.graftonshowhomebrewing.com


Great work Matt


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bribie, I have booked a room for the 24th & 25th


----------



## Crusty

Somebody dropped in the home brew competition brochure to my work today but I had the day off.
Thank you to whoever you are.
Cheers


----------



## Brew Matt

Crusty said:


> Somebody dropped in the home brew competition brochure to my work today but I had the day off.
> Thank you to whoever you are.
> Cheers


Some good samaritan no doubt......


----------



## Crusty

Thank you good samaritan.


----------



## Lincoln2

Arghonaut said:


> At this rate I'm going to enter my beer under someone else's name! Temp controlled freezer died a few days ago, was out all day yesterday and the day was way hotter than forecast, fermenters were at 29 degrees when I got home, my ice brick attempt at temp control failed. One has almost finished 30 hours after pitching and the other has only dropped two points.


I laughed at this post and then instant karma struck and the temp controller on my fermenting fridge crapped out - unfixable. Luckily, one of the founding members of Kyogle Gentlemen Brewers is a fridge mechanic. So I wander down the road and lo and behold he has second hand unit, better than the original. 

All I had to do was feed him beers and skip over any INXS songs that came up on the ipod/stereo playlist. Not because he thinks they're rubbish, it's just that their music prompts painful memories of a romantic relationship back in the day. We decided that we would sit and watch the temp drop back down to 16c and drink more beers because it was a hot afternoon and the price of good beer is eternal vigilance.


----------



## Arghonaut

Lincoln2 said:


> I laughed at this post and then instant karma struck and the temp controller on my fermenting fridge crapped out - unfixable. Luckily, one of the founding members of Kyogle Gentlemen Brewers is a fridge mechanic. So I wander down the road and lo and behold he has second hand unit, better than the original.
> 
> All I had to do was feed him beers and skip over any INXS songs that came up on the ipod/stereo playlist. Not because he thinks they're rubbish, it's just that their music prompts painful memories of a romantic relationship back in the day. We decided that we would sit and watch the temp drop back down to 16c and drink more beers because it was a hot afternoon and the price of good beer is eternal vigilance.


Damn, need to track down a fridge mechanic and entice them to join CRABS 

Just kegged/bottled the two beers. The one that fermented out fully in 30 hours is actually quite good and a passable APA, so i bottled some of them and will enter it. The other one tastes like a bad curry that has been left out for a week, so i bottled up some of them and will enter them ​under sp0rks name.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

You coming Linc


----------



## Lincoln2

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You coming Linc


Trying to. Scott & I need to organise brownie points with the wives and sort out time-off and logistics etc. I've got a mead and a milk stout I'm considering entering. I'll see how the stout develops over the next week or so.


----------



## Bribie G

Is it necessary to give a BJCP name to an entry or can you be a bit more flexible?
For example a light bodied hoppy golden ale that doesn't quite fit in as either a blonde ale or an APA, is it acceptable to describe it just as "golden ale"?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Biribe

This is the local Agricultural Show

There are 3 basic styles

Pale Ale/Lager

Dark Ale/Lager

Stout


----------



## Brew Matt

Bribie G said:


> Is it necessary to give a BJCP name to an entry or can you be a bit more flexible?
> For example a light bodied hoppy golden ale that doesn't quite fit in as either a blonde ale or an APA, is it acceptable to describe it just as "golden ale"?


Hi Bribie,

It can be more flexible for this years comp (it is not even compulsary to name the style). You just have to select a class. Entrants are being encouraged to nominate the style of the beer(s) they enter to get them used to the concept.

Being a long term all grain brewer yourself, you are already used to this, but there are some brewers that are not experienced with styles or BJCP style guidelines (even some that are not on AHB!).

It is true that this comp is tied in with the local agricultural show, and has been running for a very long time with just general categories. Rather than 'flicking the switch' and making it a BJCP event overnight, it is hoped that the current transition will encourage those that are not experienced to consider developing their existing brewing skills, rather than dropping out altogether because things change too fast and appear too complicated.

Last years comp has already got the ball rolling, with a number of brewers putting a lot more thought and planning into their beers.

(There will be a least 3 professional brewers judging the beers this year).

Matt


----------



## NeilArge

Point taken about nominating beers in line with the three broad styles. I've got a couple of saisons I was going to enter and, obviously these would be entered as 'pale ales', but just hoping there'll be enough beers in different sub-styles (APA, AIPA, Kolsch, etc.) to enable meaningful comparison. Looking forward to it anyway.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

There are no real sub-styles. The only sub catagories are Made from a kit, Modified kit & Own recipe

Your beer is either Pale, Dark or Stout.

But as Matt eluded, things may change.


----------



## NeilArge

No worries - thanks for that. Sounds like a headache for the judges but that's their potential dilemma I guess.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Not really. just means each beer gets judged on its merits, not style


----------



## NeilArge

Is this the same set-up as last year?


----------



## Brew Matt

TunofGrunt said:


> Is this the same set-up as last year?


Planning to have the judging more streamlined so it does not run as long as last year.


----------



## NeilArge

Thanks Matt. Should be fun.


----------



## sp0rk

So I guess that means we'll finish a littler earlier, then back to Roches to drink them dry?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sp0rk said:


> So I guess that means we'll finish a littler earlier, then back to Roches to drink them dry?


Thats the plan.

Starting a lot earlier.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

And dont forget to go to the march in the morning


----------



## Brew Matt

sp0rk said:


> So I guess that means we'll finish a littler earlier, then back to Roches to drink them dry?


Will have to see if Stu can organise some special beers on tap for the visiting brewing contigent from the 24th April.

Some Vintage would do the trick, or even that 1664 which tastes surprisingly good on tap.


----------



## Bribie G

They'd better still have the Reschs Original Draught.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Brew Matt said:


> Will have to see if Stu can organise some special beers on tap for the visiting brewing contigent from the 24th April.
> 
> Some Vintage would do the trick, or even that 1664 which tastes surprisingly good on tap.


I will see. The Coopers rep is very hard to catch. There is a Cider on the Tap ATM. Maybe some Celebration or Artisan


Tap List is

Pale Ale 
Mild Ale
Coopers Light
Carlsberg
XXXX
New
Resch's Draught
Dark Ale
Old
Guiness
Thatchers Cider


----------



## Arghonaut

I better book my room, hope you guys haven't taken em all!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Plenty left. I will book you one if you need

Tidal & rdeVjun have their rooms booked.


----------



## Bribie G

Place is a rabbit warren with dozens of rooms, as used to be the case when bullockys and swagmen descended in swarms for their nights rest and rum .. it's great to see the place back to its former glory when there's a mob staying there.
**** Best Western, this is the real deal.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

At $40 a night its still better than the crappiest of motels....and I should know from all the years spend travelling and staying in pub & motels


----------



## Arghonaut

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Plenty left. I will book you one if you need


That'd be great! I'll only be there saturday night. Shoot me a pm if i need to transfer dosh, otherwise ill pay on the day.

Looking forward to it, sampled one of the longnecks of my entry, it warranted a second bottle being opened to confirm my thoughts about the first.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Arghonaut said:


> That'd be great! I'll only be there saturday night. Shoot me a pm if i need to transfer dosh, otherwise ill pay on the day.
> 
> Looking forward to it, sampled one of the longnecks of my entry, it warranted a second bottle being opened to confirm my thoughts about the first.


Just pay when you turn up.

Your name will be in the book.

Just an old school pub. Nothing fancy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

For those that know Tidal Pete, There will be a milk crate at the border with an envelope.

In that envelope will be his Visa to enter into NSW

As I have seen his name, in pencil, written in the big book that sits behind the bar with all the room bookings, I felt that I should get his Visa ready for him.

Welcome to NSW, and Welcome to Grafton. Tidal Pete and rdeVjun


----------



## sp0rk

I can see this getting very very messy later on in the night...
Matt, would 200-300ml Piccolo wine bottles bottles be too small for the spirits classes?
A friend has just given me a dozen and I thought they'd be perfect for entering in that class without sending in too much of my delicious hooch :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sp0rk said:


> I can see this getting very very messy later on in the night...
> Matt, would 200-300ml Piccolo wine bottles bottles be too small for the spirits classes?
> A friend has just given me a dozen and I thought they'd be perfect for entering in that class without sending in too much of my delicious hooch :lol:


You mean your essence flavoured Vodka


----------



## sp0rk

That is completely correct, my bottle of store bought stoli that has essence and some oak chips in it


----------



## RdeVjun

Many thanks Stu, Bribie & ors for taking care of bookings etc. TPV acquisition will be transacted en route as arranged and we will send for him next Summer when there is finally some room back here once all the cockroach blowins have gone back to where they really belong.


----------



## B Metcalfe

Sent a Pale and Stout up for the Show.
First time for me.
Looking Forward to the results coming back.
Wish I could be there for Sat night .
May you create Legends Gents.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

RdeVjun said:


> Many thanks Stu, Bribie & ors for taking care of bookings etc. TPV acquisition will be transacted en route as arranged and we will send for him next Summer when there is finally some room back here once all the cockroach blowins have gone back to where they really belong.


At you can keep the toads. We dont really need them here


----------



## droid

1,447km
distance

16hr19min
duration

there goes my idea of getting the scoot out and burning up there incognito

sounds like great fun to be had - pics would be nice, or it didn't happen


----------



## Dae Tripper

I will be driving through Coffs on Monday and need a little more clarification on the multiple smaller bottles part of things, as my stock of bottles is dwindling. Would the following be right or is there another standard?

1. 1x tallie + 2x stubbie

2. 3x 500ml

3. 4x stubbie


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Really only Longnecks that are traditionely accepted, but I am sure the rules can be bent


----------



## sp0rk

I may or may not need a room at Roches now :/
Mrs sp0rk's mum had a minor stroke this week and will be in hospital for a few weeks until she can walk again
We've decided Mrs sp0rk should probably stay behind and look after her mum
I'm chasing up with a mate if he wants to come along and spectate and I'll crash at his place, hopefully I'll know in the next day or 2 if I'll need a room booked


----------



## Dae Tripper

Thanks for the pmed explanation Matt.

Had a major catastrophe in the kitchen this arvo removing labels for the comp. I would not recommend using a knife to remove labels (although it was fast and dry) as explosions may occur! I must have shook them up too much in the process, but two 500ml bottles went bang 5min apart. It took hours upon hours to clean up and luckily the baby was asleep and not in the same room. I am super worried about him getting glass in him even after 2 different vacummes and a mop.

Anyone got good ideas for protection of their bottles while conditioning? Anyway here are some pics.


----------



## Arghonaut

Dae Tripper said:


> Anyone got good ideas for protection of their bottles while conditioning?


Are you sure you are not over priming? Takes a fair bit of pressure to blow up a bottle! I mainly keg, but bottle a few in swing tops from most batches, and use plastic long necks for comps / case swaps etc. No issues with explosions!


----------



## Bribie G

Also the judges don't appreciate a beer shampoo.


----------



## Bribie G

If this hasn't already been covered: If submitting a number of bottles by post, how do we indicate on the bottles which brew is which? I can't find a bottle label template and note in the rules that labels aren't required.


----------



## Brew Matt

Bribie G said:


> If this hasn't already been covered: If submitting a number of bottles by post, how do we indicate on the bottles which brew is which? I can't find a bottle label template and note in the rules that labels aren't required.


Some sort of detachable label or tag would be fine. One of each bottle can have an optional label for display purposes.


----------



## sp0rk

So I've sorted a room at my mate's place and he'll be tagging along to the judging with me
Looking forward to the day


----------



## Grainer

Well I just labelled all bottles.. they look super pretty


----------



## Bribie G

Spork, are you coming up on the train or driving?


----------



## Crusty

Grainer said:


> Well I just labelled all bottles.. they look super pretty


What are you using to do the labels with.
I tried to label mine & they were just crap so I took them off.


----------



## Grainer

Crusty said:


> What are you using to do the labels with.
> I tried to label mine & they were just crap so I took them off.


I just did colour printed labels designed from photoshop and used clear packaging tape (to protect the label) carefully joined to make the labels and trimmed them off with a scalpel blade. Its not professional but I am a home brewer after all .. and it is the love of brewing rather than being a professional printer!!

Heres one of them  A braggot label .. Honey care of a good friend.


----------



## Crusty

Grainer said:


> I just did colour printed labels designed from photoshop and used clear packaging tape (to protect the label) carefully joined to make the labels and trimmed them off with a scalpel blade. Its not professional but I am a home brewer after all .. and it is the love of brewing rather than being a professional printer!!
> 
> Heres one of them  A braggot label .. Honey care of a good friend.


Wow! Very impressive.


----------



## Dae Tripper

I see there is some competition in the mead section this year... 
I thought I may have had it all wrapped up but I see you are the one wrapping today  or is it just a stout you have?


----------



## sp0rk

Bribie G said:


> Spork, are you coming up on the train or driving?


Driving up, I'll most likely be too fooked to think about waking up before midday sunday...


----------



## Grainer

Dae Tripper said:


> I see there is some competition in the mead section this year...
> I thought I may have had it all wrapped up but I see you are the one wrapping today  or is it just a stout you have?


mead category .. I must say best braggot I have ever had.. no pressure .. lol .. haha


----------



## shaunous

Cant wait to taste this then Grainer 


I had plans of doing a mead, but the honey is still in a big bucket staring at me everytime I walk past.


----------



## Grainer

I got 20kg in the hallway too .. lol


----------



## Lincoln2

Damn, I'm entering a mead also (just the honey, water & yeast variety). It's pretty good but a few more months would have been nice. Like Dae Tripper, I was expecting less entries than, for example, the pale ale category. Oh well, like Shaunous says, we'll have fun necking it.


----------



## Grainer

Maybe.. I should send my pure meads lol... there is still time so you have some more competition ..


----------



## Lincoln2

Grainer said:


> Maybe.. I should send my pure meads lol... there is still time so you have some more competition ..


The more you send, the more we'll drink. This will make you legally liable for unwanted pregnancies, AVOs, broken bones and contusions, people getting stuck in cat doors, divorces, bail money, lost shoes and ingestion of questionable food products at 2am.


----------



## shaunous

That bloody Cat Door h34r:


----------



## Grainer

Problem is it costs $25 just to send the entries!! That's a good 6pack !!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Grainer said:


> Problem is it costs $25 just to send the entries!! That's a good 6pack !!


You will get $25 worth of evaluation and critique from us


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Lincoln2 said:


> The more you send, the more we'll drink. This will make you legally liable for unwanted pregnancies, AVOs, broken bones and contusions, people getting stuck in cat doors, divorces, bail money, lost shoes and ingestion of questionable food products at 2am.


And thats before it gets dark....



At least the Taxi's run in the wee hours of the morning, ...aint that right Shaun .....although my taxi ride was only 3 blocks...at 3am... h34r:


----------



## Arghonaut

Dropped my entry in to Matt at the Count Brewer today. Looking forward to next Saturday!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Arghonaut said:


> Dropped my entry in to Matt at the Count Brewer today. Looking forward to next Saturday!


ooohhh...another newbie to break in....


----------



## Crusty

This is shaping up to be a pretty big event.


----------



## Brew Matt

Arghonaut said:


> Dropped my entry in to Matt at the Count Brewer today. Looking forward to next Saturday!


Good to see you didn't miss out this year Argho. Hopefully it makes it easier for you 'Coffs' guys having Country Brewer at Toormina forwarding entries. (And thanks to Country Brewer for doing this!)

For anyone else delivering entries to Country Brewer at Toormina, dont forget the cut off for them is Close Of Business Tuesday 21st April. [SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE]

After that entries can be dropped in at the Grafton Showground, and these will close Friday 24th April at 6pm.


----------



## Brew Matt

Crusty said:


> This is shaping up to be a pretty big event.


And yes Crusty, you are welcome to drop in some extra tasters like you did last year. Hope you make it to the judging this year.


----------



## Crusty

Thanks Matt.
I'll be at the judging but drank a little too much from the kegs before bottling. I'll see how many I can fill with what's left in the kegs. I should be able to bring a few tallies of one of the entries at least. I can only hang around for a couple of hours unfortunately. Looking forward to it.
Cheers


----------



## Bribie G

Hey Stu, does the hotel guest accommodation have a common room with a fridge and microwave? If so I'll bring along my Ayurvedic Kitchari for breakfasts, last trip I couldn't find anything worth eating except for a couple of crowded hipster places serving full English breakfasts. I don't do crowded. 
Also the food court at the shopping town where I had a dreadful sort of toasted wrap thing served by a couple of sour ladies who looked like they should have been doling out soup at Auschwitz.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

yep, there is a small kitchenette with micorwave and fridge/freezer.

There is a great cafe just around the corener from the pub in the main street, they do really good breakfasts and coffee


----------



## Lincoln2

Hey Brewers, it's probably time to talk about what we're planning to wear??! I'd hate to arrive wearing the same outfit as someone else; sooo embarassing. So let's coordinate outfits. Shaunous, Stu, Matt, Spork, Argo, Sean, what ensembles did you have in mind?


----------



## Lincoln2

sp0rk said:


> I may or may not need a room at Roches now :/
> Mrs sp0rk's mum had a minor stroke this week and will be in hospital for a few weeks until she can walk again
> We've decided Mrs sp0rk should probably stay behind and look after her mum
> I'm chasing up with a mate if he wants to come along and spectate and I'll crash at his place, hopefully I'll know in the next day or 2 if I'll need a room booked


Sorry to hear about the mother-in-law but it's a shame Mrs sp0rk won't be there...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Lincoln2 said:


> Hey Brewers, it's probably time to talk about what we're planning to wear??! I'd hate to arrive wearing the same outfit as someone else; sooo embarassing. So let's coordinate outfits. Shaunous, Stu, Matt, Spork, Argo, Sean, what ensembles did you have in mind?


I shall wear something discreet.


----------



## Crusty

Lincoln2 said:


> Hey Brewers, it's probably time to talk about what we're planning to wear??! I'd hate to arrive wearing the same outfit as someone else; sooo embarassing. So let's coordinate outfits. Shaunous, Stu, Matt, Spork, Argo, Sean, what ensembles did you have in mind?


I will be in shorts, T-Shirt, hat & thongs, Standard brewing uniform.


----------



## Arghonaut

Lincoln2 said:


> Hey Brewers, it's probably time to talk about what we're planning to wear??! I'd hate to arrive wearing the same outfit as someone else; sooo embarassing.


Thought i might wear clothes. Guess that rules them out for you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Arghonaut said:


> Thought i might wear clothes. Guess that rules them out for you.


Glad I got in early


----------



## sp0rk

I might break out the Borat mankini...


----------



## sp0rk

Lincoln2 said:


> Sorry to hear about the mother-in-law but it's a shame Mrs sp0rk won't be there...


Thanks mate, she's on the mend now and making good progress, they're saying she should make a full recovery with hard work
Mrs sp0rk said she'll miss you this year, she was looking forward to it


----------



## Bribie G

Hard work? Get her to hoist your bag and clean your kegs. h34r:
As the carer of a stroke victim myself, that's the way to go. Show no mercy. (is that grist mashed yet, why not?) ha.

Hey local men, is there a bus service on Saturdays that goes past the Showground?

Edit:

Stu, final booking tally:

Bribie G: fri, sat, one room
RdeVjun: sat, one room
Tidal Pete: sat, one room

All tickets now booked on the rattler.


----------



## Brew Matt

Bribie G said:


> Hey local men, is there a bus service on Saturdays that goes past the Showground?


If you mean from Roches to the showground, there would be in the afternoon, but whenever the event finishes not sure.

It will be much easier to hitch a ride with someone that is going along to avoid waiting, and you still have to walk to the bus stop in any case.


----------



## Crusty

I don't finish work till 1:30 on Saturday & will be heading straight up from Yamba.
I can pick 3 people up at least if anyone needs a lift over to the showground.
I've got the toddler seat in the car so 3 max unless someone wants to get in the boot.
I should be traveling through around 2:30-2:45pm.


----------



## Bribie G

Brew Matt said:


> If you mean from Roches to the showground, there would be in the afternoon, but whenever the event finishes not sure.
> 
> It will be much easier to hitch a ride with someone that is going along to avoid waiting, and you still have to walk to the bus stop in any case.


Last year, going home to the pub was quite easy

Left foot down
Right foot down
Left foot.. down I think
ah that worked
Now Right foot down
.....
...


----------



## Bribie G

Crusty said:


> I don't finish work till 1:30 on Saturday & will be heading straight up from Yamba.
> I can pick 3 people up at least if anyone needs a lift over to the showground.
> I've got the toddler seat in the car so 3 max unless someone wants to get in the boot.
> I should be traveling through around 2:30-2:45pm.


PM sent


----------



## GABBA110360

_just booked a room at roches Friday and sat nite so i'll see you there might see you for a beer Friday nite bribie_
_cheers_
_ken_


----------



## Bribie G

What is this "might" you talk of?


:super:


----------



## droid

your mood seems to have lifted bribie did you fall off?


----------



## Bribie G

Yes I'm a happy drunk.


----------



## GABBA110360

Bribie G said:


> What is this "might" you talk of?
> 
> 
> :super:


well in talkin to swmibo I said bugger the golf i'm goin to gftn to meet the blokes so i'll see ya there


----------



## Arghonaut

How far is it from Roches to the Showground? I've been assuming its within stagger distance.


----------



## GABBA110360

about 5 blocks
roughly
about 1.5 k I think


----------



## Arghonaut

GABBA110360 said:


> about 5 blocks
> roughly
> about 1.5 k I think


oh ok then, when buses and lifts were being mentioned i started to worry!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Its a good walk, not to far....and you pass 1 pub on the way there and back.( several more if we get lost ), so if we get a bit dehydrated we can call in part way there and grab some fluids


----------



## shaunous

Farkin ell, for some reason I thought this tasting night was Saturday the 2nd, until I drove past the showgrounds today wondering why the smell was so bad and there was a higher amount of inbred looking humans about, turns out they are Carnies and the show is actually 1 week sooner then I thought.
So now to explain to the missus that I wont be getting blind playing 2 up at the RSL Club, and then having a beer tasting night the weekend after, im fitting them all into 1 weekend. That's really a bonus in the brownie point situation.

WOOT WOOT!!!

p.s. 2-up anyone?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I just remembered about 2up........













This weekend is going to be EPIC...  . Home brew tasting and 2up, how good is that


----------



## shaunous

Meanwhile Matt is now going into panic attack about his choice of Brewing Pals


----------



## Arghonaut

Ducatiboy stu said:


> This weekend is going to be EPIC...  . Home brew tasting and 2up, how good is that


I hadn't even thought of that, might head up a little earlier to squeeze in some beer and 2-up beforehand! Hell yes, Saturday is going to be off the charts.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

shaunous said:


> Meanwhile Matt is now going into panic attack about his choice of Brewing Pals


I just heard the Westapc Helicopter land near his place....


----------



## Bribie G

Schedule for the day for those wishing to participate:

*GRAFTON (ANZAC Day - Sat 25 April 2015) *
5.45am Assemble outside Council Chambers for march to Memorial Park
*6.00am *Dawn Service at Grafton Memorial Park, followed by Gunfire breakfast at Grafton District Services Club ($10 donation).
9.30am All organisations and individuals are invited to take part in the procession and
should assemble in Prince Street (Market Square) for march to Memorial Park
The march will include participants of the Anzac Light Horse Enlistment Re-enactment Horse Ride
*10.00am *Civic commemoration at Cenotaph, Memorial Park
Followed by lunch at Grafton District Services Club ($15 donation)
*Contact: *Hon Secretary Denis Benfield on 0412 410 474


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I do ANZAC every year.

A friend of mine is first to open the bar at Roches after the ceremony. Its a Rule that he opens the bar on ANZAC day

It a good ceremony, held down by the river


----------



## Brew Matt

shaunous said:


> Meanwhile Matt is now going into panic attack about his choice of Brewing Pals


I was going to post something humorous in response to this comment, but it really is good to see the support of this event by those that have entered, and are coming along.

The behavior and conduct of virtually everyone last year was excellent! 

We have the use again of the main pavillion for judging, so it is important we do the right thing again.

Remember, bring no beers with you to the judging (no byo). There really will be no need to drink before the event, and everyone will be made to walk in a straight line, and recite the alphabet backwards before being admitted.

At this stage there will be at least 4 professional brewers in attendance for judging, all from different breweries. Just waiting to see how many entries we receive.

The plan is to get through the judging quicker this year, by having different classes being judged simultaneously rather than everything sequentially. Therefore it is possible we may need a few volunteers to help out with different tasks once we see how things pan out.

Once the judging formalities are over, there should be time to enjoy the day, chat with the brewers, have a sausage sandwich or two, and still have time to party after you leave.

Be sure to look out for your mates, and have fun.


----------



## Brew Matt

RSVP for judging

Have an idea who is coming, but to assist with catering can you please email your First & Last name, AHB user name, and details of anyone accompanying you (such as spouse or designated driver) to:

[email protected]

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Brew Matt said:


> Remember, bring no beers with you to the judging (no byo). There really will be no need to drink before the event, and everyone will be made to walk in a straight line, and recite the alphabet backwards before being admitted.


Thank the lord for that, last years spectator entry requirements where extremely difficult to pass last year


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Brew Matt said:


> . Therefore it is possible we may need a few volunteers to help out with different tasks once we see how things pan out.


Have you got my contact details. Let me know before hand so I know where I am at. 

I will take full responsabilty for getting the visiting brewers there roughly on time


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Actually I am not working Friday, so I will call in.

Glad we got the Pavillion to judge in. Its a beautiful old building full of history


----------



## shaunous

I'll be doing dawn service over South Grafton, but I want to be there in Grafton when the 100+ horses ride down the main street as part of the light horse re-enactment.

Im mustering cattle and branding calves Thursday and Friday, so i'll be one sore mutha by Saturday, and be in need for a real cold beverage, after a dawn service rum and milk of coarse.




I do agree with you Matt, just poking fun, this years event looks more streamlined and all credit goes to you and Jack, last years had some lengthy teething issues where no one was to blame bar our inexperience and massive amount of entries. We needed a few BYO's last year, this year im sure they will not be needed as we'll be busy tasting anyway.




Ducatiboy stu said:


> Actually I am not working Friday, so I will call in.
> 
> Glad we got the Pavillion to judge in. Its a beautiful old building full of history


Been to 2 weddings in it this year already, 1 last weekend.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

To our visitors coming, just be careful of our women folk...especially you Kyogle guys 

http://www.dailyexaminer.com.au/news/bystanders-threatened-woman-weilding-sex-toys/2611298/


There is a little bit of poetic licence in this article


----------



## Bribie G

Never mind the dildos look at those real estate prices


----------



## sp0rk

Just dropped my entries into Country Brewer 
And as always I'm annoying and dropped them in after Matt had wrapped up the other entries ready for the courier 
Matt, please PM me if there is any confusion, my labelling skills aren't great sorry


----------



## Brew Matt

sp0rk said:


> Just dropped my entries into Country Brewer
> And as always I'm annoying and dropped them in after Matt had wrapped up the other entries ready for the courier
> Matt, please PM me if there is any confusion, my labelling skills aren't great sorry


In the voice of Yoda "labelling skils not a brewer make, rather the malty goodness in the glass".


----------



## sp0rk

Just sat down to my computer after going out to pub trivia after dropping my beers to Country Brewer
I still had GIMP open with my bottle labels up
Realized I made a typo on one of them :/
That's what I get for leaving it until the last minute :lol:


----------



## sp0rk

Fark, Phil Emmanuel is playing in Coffs on ANZAC day!
Reckon we could kidnap him and force him to play background music during the judging?


----------



## Lincoln2

I prefer Tommy.

You know the optional question on the entry form where you can describe your brew rig? 

I wrote "Ghetto".


----------



## sp0rk

I was going to write that, then was going to write bath tub
Wrote BIAB instead


----------



## Brew Matt

Special thanks to Matt & Lorie at the Country Brewer Toormina (near Coffs Harbour) for being a supporter of the Grafton Brewing Competition.

They were kind enough to collect entries for the event from local brewers, and send these through to Grafton for judging.

Below is a photo they took before the courier arrived, and the good news is that the parcel arrived in Grafton OK (the courier said that someone in a green beer branded ute tried to run him off the road and take the beer bounty for himself!).

Entries can still be received directly at the Grafton Showground on the 23rd & 24th of April (Thursday & Friday). 9am - 6pm.


----------



## Beerbeard

Like This
sp0rk's Photosp0rk
28 Dec 2014
I'll be there again to try and defend my title 
Is the tasting night happening again?
I promise we'll keep Lincoln under control this time  


Lol good luck I've got your back see you there


----------



## Arghonaut

Planning on arriving around 12 on sat, will anyone be around keen for some 2-up and lunch?


----------



## Brew Matt

Arghonaut said:


> Planning on arriving around 12 on sat, will anyone be around keen for some 2-up and lunch?


Argh, it may be easier to ask who doesnt want to join you for two up and lunch 

Your entry arrived, and was booked in today.


----------



## sp0rk

Arghonaut said:


> Planning on arriving around 12 on sat, will anyone be around keen for some 2-up and lunch?


I'll be rolling in around the same time, also keen for lunch and 2-up


----------



## Beerbeard

Lincoln and I will be there too


----------



## GABBA110360

so where are you lot likely to go for lunch i'm keen and don't really care where we go?


----------



## Bribie G

Roches has a really good lunch menu.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

There will be 147 horses as part of the ANZAC march here this year, along with a fly over by the airforce at about 11-11:30.

As far as I know, 2up will be at the club


----------



## GABBA110360

Bribie G said:


> Roches has a really good lunch menu.


sounds good to me


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bribie G said:


> Roches has a really beer menu.


They also serve food.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

As part of the ANZAC day, the pub has organised a few of the horses to be tethered out the front of the pub


----------



## Arghonaut

Ducatiboy stu said:


> There will be 147 horses as part of the ANZAC march here this year, along with a fly over by the airforce at about 11-11:30.
> 
> As far as I know, 2up will be at the club


Hmm maybe ill come at 11 to see the march, sounds good. Lunch at Roches at 12, head to the club after for 2-up, then onwards to the show ground!

Are the march, roches and the club close to each other?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Roches is about 100m from the ANZAC ceremony, the club is a $10 taxi ride.

Dont know what time 2up starts yet, prob not till letter in the arvo after lunch


----------



## Arghonaut

Ducatiboy stu said:


> the club is a $10 taxi ride.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> horses tethered out the front of the pub


Are you thinking what I'm thinking......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Maybe.........................................................................................


----------



## Bribie G

Roches beer a very food menu.


----------



## Bribie G

Stu, I take it that the horses and march will be down Prince Street, main drag. Would they be going South of the roundabout or should we assemble to the North of there? I am under pain of death from horse lovers in family to video proceedings.


----------



## Crusty

Arghonaut said:


> Are you thinking what I'm thinking......





Ducatiboy stu said:


> Maybe.........................................................................................


Off to the judging.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bribie G said:


> Stu, I take it that the horses and march will be down Prince Street, main drag. Would they be going South of the roundabout or should we assemble to the North of there? I am under pain of death from horse lovers in family to video proceedings.


They are assembling at market Square then marching the 2 blocks down to the memorial gardens by the river


----------



## Ducatiboy stu




----------



## shaunous

Ducatiboy stu said:


> There will be 147 horses as part of the ANZAC march here this year, along with a fly over by the airforce at about 11-11:30.
> 
> As far as I know, 2up will be at the club


Jet Fly over is at 1055am.

Club has best 2-up, although I'm not sure wat time it starts. 

I have cousins in the horse march who left on horse back this morning so I'll check that out. 

Done my bit today and again tomorrow.


----------



## shaunous

Coupla roadies will get u from Roches to the club, and we'll appreciate it later on I'm sure. 

Massive effort from the horse riders. Day and a half ride for most, 2-3 days for the fully committed.


----------



## Arghonaut

What time is the march? 9:30? Don't want to get there late and miss it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

9:30 start


----------



## Bribie G

On train.


----------



## Lincoln2

I'm still at work you jammy bastard. 

When I was in England a while pack, it seemed very common for people to drink on longer train journeys. Large cans being especially popular. Not just bogan pissheads either; normal looking folk.


----------



## sp0rk

I'll make sure to drink plenty tonight to make up for not being there until tomorrow morning


----------



## Bribie G

Train running 50 mins late and only Hahn lite on board.
who put that vodka in my water bottle.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Licky its not an airplane, 100ml and they take it off you....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Horses arriving in town



Did some Quality Assurance testing for lunch at Roches

Was a Beef Supreme burger with bacon, chorizo & pepperoni with an optional chilli relish ( made from the Tabasco sauce I made )


----------



## Arghonaut

That burger looks killer. Waking up in the morning, eating breakfast, then hitting the road. Don't want to miss the horses in the morning. Then the rest of the day to relax, unwind, and try some good/bad/great/wtf is that beer. Its been a hectic year and really looking forward to this!


----------



## Bribie G

Wytf is everyone at Roches
beer o clock


----------



## Bribie G

Wytf is everyone at Roches
beer o clock


----------



## MikeHell

Riding (motorbike) down from Armidale tomorrow morning not sure what time yet, if you see a black Triumph Sprint give us a hoy! See you all tomorrow some time.


----------



## shaunous

South Services bar opens at 5.30am if you get thirsty Bribie.


----------



## sp0rk

welp, eggs, bacon and coffee have been ingested
I guess I should pack a bag and get on the road soon
Might try and get there in time to see the horses


----------



## Arghonaut

Hello Grafton! Where y'all hanging out?


----------



## Lincoln2

The KGB are southbound.


----------



## sp0rk

I'm down the far end of kent st, walking into town right now


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Ready for judging


----------



## Dae Tripper

Any judgment updates gents?


----------



## Crusty

I left about 5.15pm & they were about half way through then. Four judging tables so they were getting it done pretty quick.


----------



## Dae Tripper

Thanks Crusty!


----------



## Grainer

Hope they get TANKED :beerbang:


----------



## Dae Tripper

I just reread the program, no results till the first day of the show! I am not sure I can hold out that long!


----------



## Grainer

lol.. 1 more week..


----------



## GABBA110360

I wasn't there last year but it all seemed to flow ok from approx. 3 pm till about 7.30 there abouts with most of the dregs being consumed after judging of each brew.
was a bit of a fizzer with all the grafton water holes shutting there doors @ 9.30 a forced shutdown we believe from some morons brawling over 2 up bloody dry nite after writing for 3 hours but I suppose I could just drive home in the morning cheers
ken

I should have also added that I met some great blokes in my 2 nite stay @ roches and had a ggod time see ya next year if not sooner


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Yes it was a shame that 2 F^%$wits causing a brawl at a different pub wrecked the night for everyone. :angry:

Yes it was a forced shutdown by the boys in blue. They didnt want the trouble spreading by angry drunks moving to other venues 

Taxi drivers where not happy either as it pretty much killed their nights takings by 10:00pm 

We where having a fat old time back at the pub

Good to see the guys from QLD.

We will have to do it all over again next year

Some nice entries, but all the Kit ( unmodified ) ones where very, very ordinary

Some of the all grain dark beers where nice, and the Stouts 

Was good to see some of the visitors put there hand up as scribes for the judges :beerbang:

Was a very good day  and night all up.


----------



## bradsbrew

Can't believe they let Pete into NSW.


----------



## Grainer

A shame they ruined the night ... 

Made two Tripels today.. So one of em Ill Call the Grafton Triple and try to enter it next year


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

bradsbrew said:


> Can't believe they let Pete into NSW.


He had a 2 day Visa to cross the border


----------



## Lincoln2

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yes it was a shame that 2 F^%$wits causing a brawl at a different pub wrecked the night for everyone. :angry:
> 
> Yes it was a forced shutdown by the boys in blue. They didnt want the trouble spreading by angry drunks moving to other venues
> 
> Taxi drivers where not happy either as it pretty much killed their nights takings by 10:00pm
> 
> We where having a fat old time back at the pub
> 
> Good to see the guys from QLD.
> 
> We will have to do it all over again next year
> 
> Some nice entries, but all the Kit ( unmodified ) ones where very, very ordinary
> 
> Some of the all grain dark beers where nice, and the Stouts
> 
> Was good to see some of the visitors put there hand up as scribes for the judges :beerbang:
> 
> Was a very good day  and night all up.


In my defense, if I may be permitted to say, he started it. I did everything possible to calm the situation but he just wanted to punch on so I had to put him on his arse. I was released without charge after the cops got all the witness statements - he went into the divvy van.


----------



## MikeHell

Yep good night!


----------



## GABBA110360

OK I can probably type away freely after a 6 pack
and just poured a ris nice sleeping tad


----------



## GABBA110360

and i'll now add after that underlined crap
as a first time participant and the comp I thought it all run fairly smoothly. 
please excuse spelling as it it is ris
a big thanks /cheers for MATT as I think it was a fairly bit logistical job well done.
and not to forget jack for his tireless work there too
WELL DONE
thanks


----------



## RdeVjun

A thousand pardons for tardy follow up, behalf of the northern contingent, many thanks Grafton for having us over the weekend. TBH after an interstate predawn start, lunchtime fortification at Roche's then and thirty something beers across our judging table, my eyes were struggling to focus, so the early close to proceedings just wasn't a biggie as some were plum tuckered out. Was fantastic to meet all the locals and put faces to names though, share a few ideas and a few laughs, a truly unforgettable ANZAC weekend.

Congratulations to all the homebrew competition entrants and winners but also a big shout out to Matt and his committee, all the volunteers involved, plus judges and fellow scribes. The comp is going from strength to strength, I'm looking forward to participating next year if they are kind enough to let us back over the border.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I shall arrange a few more Visa's for next year :chug:


----------



## Bribie G

Has anyone seen me wandering around in Grafton? If so please return me to Old Bar via Taree.

Great weekend and very well organised comp. Thanks especially to Brew Matt and the lads and lasses of the Show Society etc who put in a huge effort.

Great to see the crew again and the increasing number of beards on display.


----------



## shaunous

Top night lads, and the pubs being closed was secretly a good thing, although I did end up with my brother and his mates swigging Captain Morgans until early hours.

The pubs were closed early due to a fight at another pub as mentioned, and I've been told by people there it was HECTIC.

Kudos Matt & Jack, and big thanks to the travellers who come to our merry little city.


----------



## Lincoln2

The suspense........


----------



## Brew Matt

Hi All,

Last year I thought I would leave the results until the show closed to encourage people to visit. Well that didn't work too well as someone else just posted the results instead, and of course not everyone is able to get to the show due to geography & work commitments etc.

Thanks to the many people who entered, attended the tasting, volunteered to assist at the tasting, and those that have made favourable comments & suggestions for the next one.

Also a very hearty thanks to the supporters (sponsors) of the event - and also the judges who took plenty of time to evaluate each of the beers.

So here they are....

*Pale Coloured Beer Style From A Kit*
1st Andrew Morris 2nd Andrew Morris
*Pale Coloured Beer Style Modified From A Kit/Own Recipe*
1st Dale Arrowsmith 2nd Michael Watson
*Pale Coloured Beer Style All Grain (Brewed From Scratch)*
1st Ken Bodycote/Tony Marks 2nd Ken Bodycote
*Dark Coloured Beer Style From A Kit*
1st Andrew Morris 2nd Jack Lumley
*Dark Coloured Beer Style Modified From A Kit/Own Recipe*
1st Lincoln Nettleton 2nd Shaun Kelly
*Dark Coloured Beer Style All Grain (Brewed From Scratch)*
1st John Hayman 2nd Daniel Taverner
*Stout Modified From A Kit/Own Recipe*
1st Brian Metcalfe 2nd Dale Arrowsmith

*** Champion Exhibit* **
Ken Bodycote

The results above are the first & second placings only and are what the newspaper will publish. Ribbons with an official card will be issued for those above to support their 'bragging rights'.

Officially there are no third placings, with these being given a highly commended acknowledgement. Other entries that were of a high standard for their class that may have marginally missed the top positions, will also be given a high commendation.


----------



## Dae Tripper

OMG! Thanks for posting that Matt!

I can hardly believe I went so well, with so much hype for this competition I expected nothing. Well done Ken.

Can someone buy the newspaper for me please?


----------



## sp0rk

Congrats to all who won/placed and all entrants
The beers we tasted on the night were very good and there was some very good competition displayed 
I picked up some great advice from some of the judges which was very greatly appreciated
Thanks again to Matt, Fiona, all volunteers, the scribes and the judges for all their hard work
Hopefully I'll still be in the area to attend next years judging


----------



## Lincoln2

Good on ya Tripper. Which one are you? I also will be needing multiple copies of the Grafton paper when results are published.

Good on you too Spork - and what's this next year bullshite - you've got plenty of notice to plan a road trip.


----------



## Dae Tripper

Hi Lincoln, you will find me as the winner of Pale Coloured Beer Style Modified From A Kit/Own Recipe 
Congratulations on your win aswell!

Thanks to all who helped organise and run the competition. I hope to be there to defend next year.


----------



## Bribie G

Congrats to all winners and I'd echo what Spork says about the beers on the day. I was at the modified kits table and a bit apprehensive, but apart from a few obvious kit twang and temperature issues they were all drinkable and many of them pleasantly so.

Likewise picked up a few good hints from the commercial brewers there.

Great to see the local talent on the rise, as I'd guess that many of the kits and bits were from in-town brewers. :beerbang:

ed: So Tripper, your's would have been the one that scored in the 40s.. could hardly fault it as a nice drop.


----------



## Grainer

Thats Awesome .. A win at Beerfest (VIC) with Champion beer and now a win for the Dark Coloured Beer Style All Grain (Brewed From Scratch).. I so gotta brew this again. Thanks heaps fellas... Do we get to find out the scores and comments etc from the judges??

Grainer

Any news on the mead categories etc??? curious if my braggot placed at all... it was a gamble.. in amongst pure meads..


----------



## MikeHell

Well done everyone, looks like I'll have to lift my game!

But still happy with a 2nd in the Mod Kit Pale.

And yes, thanks again to Matt and Jack and all the judges.


----------



## Dae Tripper

Glad you liked it Bribie G. Does Amarillo Overload ring any bells?

Well done Grainer and MikeHell. I am also keen to see how the Mead category turned out.


----------



## GABBA110360

Congratulations to all who competed and placed in all sections.

To say I was happy with the results would an understatement.
I feels quite humbled by the results.

Thanks Matt ,Jack and all the judges

ken


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Grainer said:


> Any news on the mead categories etc??? curious if my braggot placed at all... it was a gamble.. in amongst pure meads..


There was lots of head scratching from the judges on the mead front...none of them really knew how to approach them. So we left them to it and went to the pub...where the judges eventually found us


----------



## Grainer

LOL.. yes I am sure they really struggled with mine.. It was not a straight mead but Stout Braggot which is a class of Mead but still not a traditional mead lol..any ideas of when results will be posted? you never know your luck for this wildcard entry!


----------



## amarks6

Thanks to everyone involved.

I'm the 1st in the *Pale Coloured Beer Style All Grain (Brewed From Scratch).*

First time I've ever been in a comp. Quite a shock I can tell you.

Thanks again all.

Tony


----------



## Crusty

Congratulations to the winners & it was great to finally put faces to user names.
A big shout out to Matt for all the organization, Jack as well & all the sponsors.
My carbonation level let me down with my entries as I bottled from the keg so bottle carbonation from now on.
One comment made on one of my entries was fermented too high by Todd, ex Seven Sheds Brewery. He picked it at 23-24deg ferment but in actual fact it was fermented at 18deg with a 0.3deg tolerance so lost a point there. I heard him say he likes fizzy beer, 5g/lt of sugar puts you in the ball park.
The spirit's were a hit at the tasting table & I wish I didn't have to drive back home so early as I missed the BBQ as well.
I better plan a bit better next year.


----------



## B Metcalfe

Wowee Boy o Boy, first time in the bigs and a win.
That's me in the stout section. Honestly thought the Farmhouse I entered in the Pale was the better brew.

Thanks for everybody who made the comp possible.

:chug: :super: :beerbang:


----------



## Dae Tripper

Can you please tell us or where can we find the results in the other Home Brew classes?

How was the show and Brew Comp stand?? Any pictures?


----------



## Lincoln2

Dear Matt, Happy Friday.

Any chance you could post my ribbon and certificate? I'm happy to pay for postage of course. 

Also, any results from the mead class available? I had one in there.

Thanks.

Lincoln

I tried to PM you but I think your inbox is full.


----------



## Brew Matt

Lincoln2 said:


> Dear Matt, Happy Friday.
> 
> Any chance you could post my ribbon and certificate? I'm happy to pay for postage of course.
> 
> Also, any results from the mead class available? I had one in there.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Lincoln
> 
> I tried to PM you but I think your inbox is full.


Definitely, will PM you shortly.... and clean out my inbox!


----------



## Brew Matt

[SIZE=medium]The 2015 Grafton Home Brewing Competition has concluded once again, with the display in the main pavilion at the Grafton Agricultural Show showcasing all of the entries received, and being well attended despite the sometimes very wet weather experienced.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]A special thanks to those breweries & businesses that supported this event in 2015, and helped to make this competition better than previous years.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Thanks also to those that made this an enjoyable & worthwhile event - to the people that entered the competition, as well as those entrants that made the trip to Grafton to attend the judging…. and of course those that assisted at the judging in some capacity.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The positive feedback & suggestions for future events has been strong & greatly appreciated.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The judging for the beers in classes 1 - 8 was headed by 6 judges working in pairs, the majority being professional brewers with considerable brewing experience. This meant that every beer was evaluated a minimum of two times, and when required, again by different judges.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The overall standard of the beers entered was high, as was the evident passion & enthusiasm of the judges, who took their time while evaluating each beer.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]For those that entered, further results will be posted in the near future. Those that placed will receive a ribbon &/or card in the mail (providing you haven’t already received this).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Please go out of your way to support those that so generously have supported this event![/SIZE]


----------



## Brew Matt

[SIZE=medium]Hi all, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The concise results have already been published, but here are the [/SIZE]*[SIZE=medium]2015 Results *covering all classes, and including high commendations. Congratulations![/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Pale Coloured Beer Style From A Kit*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1st Andrew Morris[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2nd Andrew Morris[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC (Highly Commended) Campbell Kenneally[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Jack Lumley[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Pale Coloured Beer Style Modified From A Kit/Own Recipe*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1st Dale Arrowsmith[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2nd Michael Watson[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Lyall Lees[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Ramon Wilson[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Pale Coloured Beer Style All Grain (Brewed From Scratch)*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1st Ken Bodycote[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1st Tony Marks[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2nd Ken Bodycote[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Tony Marks[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Brian Pinard[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Brian Pinard[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Shane Kelly[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Rick Frkovic[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Rick Frkovic[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Michael Gardner[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Dark Coloured Beer Style From A Kit*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1st Andrew Morris[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2nd Jack Lumley[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Alan Rediger[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Dark Coloured Beer Style Modified From A Kit/Own Recipe*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1st Lincoln Nettleton[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2nd Shaun Kelly[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Dark Coloured Beer Style All Grain (Brewed From Scratch)*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1st John Hayman[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2nd Daniel Taverner[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Shane Kelly[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Michael Gardner[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Stout Modified From A Kit/Own Recipe*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1St Brian Metcalfe[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2nd Dale Arrowsmith[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Ramon Wilson[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Champion Exhibit (from the above classes)*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Ken Bodycote[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Mead*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Dale Arrowsmith[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC John Hayman[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Lincoln Nettleton[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Ginger Beer*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]HC Jack Lumley[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Tia Maria Style Liqueur*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1st Simon Ashbrooke[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2nd Jack Lumley[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Baileys Style Liqueur*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1st Jack Lumley[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2nd Simon Ashbrooke[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Whisky*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1st Noel Stokes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2nd Daniel Taverner[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Liqueurs*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1st Simon Ashbrooke[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Champion Exhibit (from Liqueur/spirits classes)*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Jack Lumley[/SIZE]


----------



## Lincoln2

Jakers, how did Spork's metho get a mention?

Very happy with a HC in the mead class though. And old Jack better watch out next year because I'm closing in on the best ginger beer of all time. ALL TIME!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Ran into Matt today, at Roches, whilst I was drinking Vintage..


Due the the sheer quantities number of those from QLD.......an invite may have been sent by carrier pigeon from a club in QLD for some sort of something comp


----------



## sp0rk

Lincoln2 said:


> Jakers, how did Spork's metho get a mention?
> 
> Very happy with a HC in the mead class though. And old Jack better watch out next year because I'm closing in on the best ginger beer of all time. ALL TIME!



there may have been only 2 whisk(e)ys...
It's getting rerun with some more low wines this weekend, shooting for an 8-10 hour run instead of the 3 hour run I did last time


----------



## shaunous

I don't know what your talking about Linc, that Whiskey of Sporks was the best auto parts cleaner I've ever tasted. EVER!!!


----------



## shaunous

I think this guy has had to much of his Whiskey.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

GOLD. 

Shaun....You WIN

He is just precious


----------



## sp0rk

shaunous said:


> I think this guy has had to much of his Whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan.jpg


Hey, I got people's choice award with that costume!
Also almost came to blows with some smartarse at the Coast Hotel when I was out downing beers afterwards...
The amount of very busty cosplaying ladies wanting a hug and a photo was nice though


----------



## Lincoln2

Oh man, I first thought that was a random image you came across on one of the lower levels of the internet - but it really is Spork.

I have the wierdest boner right now.

If you boys ever get up to Kyogle, I'll have to show you my "wash"ing machine. I may be able to use a bloke who is handy in the metal trades.


----------



## sp0rk

Lincoln2 said:


> I have the wierdest boner right now.


I think this is why so many old blokes wanted to fight me at the pub that afternoon, all the confused boners were making them angry


----------



## Diggs

Lincoln2 said:


> Jakers, how did Spork's metho get a mention?
> 
> Very happy with a HC in the mead class though. And old Jack better watch out next year because I'm closing in on the best ginger beer of all time. ALL TIME!


Care to share a recipe Lincoln? I'm still struggling to find a decent recipe - lots of threads with "I'm trying this" but no many with confirmed good recipes!


----------



## Dae Tripper

Diggs said:


> Care to share a recipe Lincoln? I'm still struggling to find a decent recipe - lots of threads with "I'm trying this" but no many with confirmed good recipes!


Hi Diggs, I also had a mead entered in this comp, that was also deemed to be good as well lol. The recipe for mine was 370g/L with SN9 yeast
I also have a dry mead that was put down at the same time (26-10-14) that is 300g/L with SN9 which is starting to come good finally. I will admit I am no expert but they are pretty yummy.


----------



## Diggs

Thanks DT, not having made a mead i am gathering that's Honey/Water? IE a 19Lt batch would have 7kg honey? Sounds liek a lot to me?


----------



## Dae Tripper

Yeah champ just honey and good clean water. You are right it is a lot but you need it because it will come out with roughly 14% from memory. 
Try a small batch first unless you have more than 1 fermentor (for racking) because you will tie up the other fermentor for ages. I used old fresh wort kit drums so smaller batches suited me. My first one was in a 2L juce bottle and after that bought 15kg of honey in one go!


----------



## Diggs

Any suggestions for decent honey at a decent price, best I see is about $10/Lt?


----------



## Dae Tripper

I landed mine from the local markets. Honey is expensive stuff, you won't get it heaps cheaper, I think mine was over $130


----------



## shaunous

The mead recipes I've seen on the American sites is 5kg of honey in a 20L fermenter, add whatever extra ingredients and fill with water. no where near the amount your talking Dae Tripper. I cant remember the alcohol percentages this would bring though. The Brewing Network Guys done a few with just water and honey.


----------



## Diggs

Makes mead seem a little less inviting considering that's twice the price of grain!


----------



## Dae Tripper

shaunous said:


> The mead recipes I've seen on the American sites is 5kg of honey in a 20L fermenter, add whatever extra ingredients and fill with water. no where near the amount your talking Dae Tripper. I cant remember the alcohol percentages this would bring though. The Brewing Network Guys done a few with just water and honey.


Hi Shaunous,

They must be missing the "good clean" bit of the water that I like to use. I never mentioned anything else but honey, water and yeast.
Anyway, your criticisms aside, the yeast will determine how it turns out, sweet or dry, and my formulation is using SN9. You could make a sweet mead out of beer or bread yeast as the yeast will reach their alcohol tolerance before SN9, so depending on your calculations would result in dry or sweet mead. My sweet mead got a HC in the Grafton show so it must be alright.
Try http://mcarterbrown.com/mead/mead2.html




Diggs said:


> Makes mead seem a little less inviting considering that's twice the price of grain!


Hi again Diggs,

You are right there but I find you will drink it differently, like that 18y scotch you have occasionally (till you have a mead supply). It takes a while and a fair bit of coin but wait and be rewarded, and it is about three times the strength of a beer!. Maybe try a small batch in a juice bottle first, like I did first for minimal outlay. I am pretty sure it had bits of toast in it lol.

This all reminds me to update this thread that I started http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83390-dales-mead-trials-in-singo/#entry1234130 It has a pic of my first experiment as well. Loving mead so much I have commissioned another experiment... burnt honey mead...Bochet!


----------



## shaunous

No criticisms Dae Tripper, just pointed out I've seen a few recipes the Yanks do that used a lot less honey. I have 5kg I bought for $8/kg from a local honey man, yet to use it though. I woudnt bother with mead if the recipe called for $130 worth, but that's me. Unless I had my own bee's, which im hoping to in the not so distant future.


----------



## Dae Tripper

That was for 15kg of honey not one batch.


----------



## Lincoln2

Tripper, congratulations on the bragggot honey based alcoholic beverage, if that's you in 1st. I suggest you start accumulating brownie points and planning a road trip for next year. It's easier to defend your title if you're there to keep an eye on the Chief Steward, he's a very dodgy bloke. They don't call it grafton corruption for nuffink.


----------



## Grainer

I thought I was the only one to brew a braggot !


----------



## Lincoln2

Sorry Mate, I got a bit confused, by the end of the evening things were a bit hazy. Is that you with the other HC in the mead category?

You might have to start thinking about travelling north next year also. If you do come up, I'll provide some education about Grafton beforehand so you can avoid culture shock.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Lincoln2 said:


> You might have to start thinking about travelling north next year also. If you do come up, I'll provide some education about Grafton beforehand so you can avoid culture shock.


And thats coming from a Kyogle bloke..... h34r:


----------



## Grainer

Yes it was me.. i entered the 4 shades braggot stout


----------



## Dae Tripper

Probably see you there next year Lincoln! I did the other normal mead


----------



## Dae Tripper

Has anyone received, through the post tasting sheets or ribbons?


----------

